# Seat brackets?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Are the powered and non-powered seat brackets exchangeable? I found some factory powered seats that I really like but mine that came with the car are manual. Would I be able to swap the powered bracket ones out with the manual bracket ones? I know with older cars, you can. Just not sure with the Cruze. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would think so. Can you remove one of your seats and go and try one first? Another way to check is go through say GM Parts Direct and see what the main differences are in the drawings. If all else fails call a dealer and see if they would install a set, just make sure you have the manufacture dates for the parts just in case there was a mid year change.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

I swapped 2LT seats into an LS with no problem. Not sure if you can swap just the bracket because the switch is on the seat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

atikovi said:


> I swapped 2LT seats into an LS with no problem. Not sure if you can swap just the bracket because the switch is on the seat.



What years are they?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

2012


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The seats bolt to the floor the same way with hooks in the front and two bolts on the rear. I don't know if the power wiring is there if you start out with manual seats. Airbag connections should be the same.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a 2013 Cruze Eco that had manual seats and I swapped in power leathers out of a 2014 Cruze Eco Diesel. Plug and play, wiring was all there. The only thing that doesn't work on them is the heated portion.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

renaku4 said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze Eco that had manual seats and I swapped in power leathers out of a 2014 Cruze Eco Diesel. Plug and play, wiring was all there. The only thing that doesn't work on them is the heated portion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Really? Im surprised they added the wiring for the power seats when the car came with manual. This is good news. :eusa_clap:


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah I was pretty happy about that as well, saved the headache of switching around seat brackets and trim. Was really secretly hoping that since the wiring was there for the power seat option that the heated seat wiring would be there as well. But unfortunately not the case, I'll have to do my own wiring to get the heated part to work. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

What advantage do the powered seats have over the older manual seats?


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Scotch&Dry said:


> What advantage do the powered seats have over the older manual seats?


Same advantage as power windows over manual, power door locks over manual.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

atikovi said:


> Same advantage as power windows over manual, power door locks over manual.


Also a bit more finite adjustability.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

